# Letters after your name



## Me76 (Jan 29, 2010)

Does anyone actually put them there if they have them?  And if so, why?

I can understand it if you are an accountant or legal professional as you have to have them, but what reasons would there be otherwise?


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

Nah, mine are really insignificant so it'd look a bit daft tbh.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

No I don't.  There's nowt more cringe-inducing than seeing fucking BA Hons after someone's name on email or business card


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> There's nowt more cringe-inducing than seeing fucking *BA Hons* after someone's name on email or business card



See my post above.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 29, 2010)

I always love it when I recieve a letter addressed to bi0boy Esq.

Normally it's only elderly Daily Telegraph readers who do such a thing though.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

NVP said:


> See my post above.



Heh

I've seen it on tons of business cards.  Always try to suppress a snorty smirk, but it doesn't always work 

twats


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> No I don't.  There's nowt more cringe-inducing than seeing fucking BA Hons after someone's name on email or business card



BSc on the other hand...

I hope one day to get a CBE so I can have it written it out in full on my chequebook; Spooky Frank, Commander of the Order of the British Empire


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> *BSc on the other hand...*
> 
> I hope one day to get a CBE so I can have it written it out in full on my chequebook; Spooky Frank, Commander of the Order of the British Empire



Nah - same diff

twatty


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2010)

i could put Dip HE after my name, but if you know what it actually meant then you'd be even less impressed than BA Hons


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i could put Dip HE after my name, but if you know what it actually meant then you'd be even less impressed than BA Hons



I could put Me aSLEs after my name


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

Have you seen anyone with GCSE after their name soj?


----------



## innit (Jan 29, 2010)

I used to work with a consultant who put Dxxxxx Gxxxxxxxx MBE on his invoices


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Have you seen anyone with GCSE after their name soj?



No, but you know what?  I might list all my CSE's on my email signature from now on - including the Ungraded ones 


it won't mean anything to anyone under the age of fucking 38 anyway probably


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 29, 2010)

I almost took the G out, then thought that'd be too cheeky


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 29, 2010)

SpookyFrank said:


> *BSc on the other hand...*
> 
> I hope one day to get a CBE so I can have it written it out in full on my chequebook; Spooky Frank, Commander of the Order of the British Empire



Marks you out as a gimp with nary an ounce of creativity in his soul


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I almost took the G out, then thought that'd be too cheeky



The only GCSE's I have are the ones I did AFTER leaving school - not cheeky at all, just a sad fact of my ancient age


----------



## Hoss (Jan 29, 2010)

It's really wanky.

We had some business cards printed up at work and I asked our admin guy to put BLT after name, thinking he would know it was a joke.

He didn't.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2010)

Hoss said:


> It's really wanky.
> 
> We had some business cards printed up at work and I asked our admin guy to put BLT after name, thinking he would know it was a joke.
> 
> He didn't.



haHAA!! srsly?

Fantastic    I really hope you handed plenty of the fuckers out at breakfast network meetings


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2010)

Hoss said:


> It's really wanky.
> 
> We had some business cards printed up at work and I asked our admin guy to put BLT after name, thinking he would know it was a joke.
> 
> He didn't.


----------



## mattie (Jan 29, 2010)

Some are important, especially relating to specific qualifications.

A lot of Certified Engineers would put their CEng status up, along with affiliations (MIMechE or FIMechE, for example), as a marker of sorts of their profession.  I think this is partly a response to the fact that any fucker can call themselves an engineer, only actual certified and registered engineers can use the aforementioned suffixes.

I don't blame them, a fuck of a lot of effort goes into getting it.  For the same reason I'd use my academic prefix in academic circles, and perhaps my engineering degree suffix in other circles.

I think BSc is a little generic though.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 29, 2010)

sojourner said:


> haHAA!! srsly?
> 
> Fantastic    I really hope you handed plenty of the fuckers out at breakfast network meetings



it would have been hilarious but for the fact there 2000 of the fuckers - my boss just about saw the funny side.

I don't think I'm EVER likely to need 2000 business cards.


----------



## zenie (Jan 29, 2010)

Depends on your industry I think some relevant qualifications should be yep, and if you've got a Masters or higher then yeh you should.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't use mine, although I should since they include professional qualifications that people need to know I have.

Also, I really should use them because they spell MAFIA, which is the main reason I wanted to be an actuary.


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, I am a Lady Of Learning. And like people to know so.


----------



## zenie (Jan 29, 2010)

Cribynkle said:


> Yes, I am a Lady Of Learning. And like people to know so.


 
BA?


----------



## Maidmarian (Jan 29, 2010)

Only time I ever use them is when writing references for people.


----------



## stavros (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd only do it to take the piss.

stavros (BSc (hons), A-Levels, GCSEs, KS3 SATs)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2010)

Maidmarian said:


> Only time I ever use them is when writing references for people.


same. 

Pickman's model BA (Hons), MA, BA (Hons)


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 30, 2010)

zenie said:


> Depends on your industry I think some relevant qualifications should be yep, and if you've got a Masters or higher then yeh you should.


 
God no. Unless you're actually an academic working in the specific field of your phd, calling yourself "Dr" is hideously wanky. Boasting about an MA or Mphil is just sad.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 30, 2010)

I've got a BSc & MSc and work in a relevant field, but have never put them after my name. It's a bit wanky.


----------



## subversplat (Jan 30, 2010)

subversplat, BA BA (Black Sheep)


----------



## Geri (Jan 30, 2010)

zenie said:


> BA?



What's wrong with having a BA?


----------



## zoooo (Jan 30, 2010)

If I'd done a PhD I would so use the Dr.
That's part of the attraction!
I could use my sonic screwdriver with renewed vigour.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 30, 2010)

BA (Hons), PGCE, FUBAR.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 30, 2010)

zoooo said:


> If I'd done a PhD I would so use the Dr.



I do.


----------



## ymu (Jan 30, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> God no. Unless you're actually an academic working in the specific field of your phd, calling yourself "Dr" is hideously wanky. Boasting about an MA or Mphil is just sad.


It's considered quite wanky in academia too. It was optional last time we got new cards ordered.


----------



## zenie (Jan 30, 2010)

Geri said:


> What's wrong with having a BA?


 
I didn't say there was anything wrong with it 

To the haters - I want to do an MSc in a couple of years, and I will put it after my name!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2010)

zenie said:


> I didn't say there was anything wrong with it
> 
> To the haters - I want to do an MSc in a couple of years, and I will put it after my name!


yeh "zenie, msc in a couple of years"


----------



## zenie (Jan 30, 2010)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh "zenie, msc in a couple of years"


 
Works well, maybe I should leave it at that and not bother? 

Pisses me off when the qualification isn't in their current line of work, and then they get all cagey when you ask them what subject it's in. Frauds!!!


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 31, 2010)

zenie said:


> BA?



LOL  lady of learning


----------



## FiFi (Jan 31, 2010)

zoooo said:


> If I'd done a PhD I would so use the Dr.



Me too.
But only because "Dr FiFi, the nurse" is funny! 





For about 5mins probably.
It might get a bit stale after that!!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 31, 2010)

My job is editing proposals for new business and I'm always deleting people's qualifications. You have to assume if someone is a partner at a big global firm, they have a qualification in something relevant. Clients don't give a shit. 

I always snigger at people who put theirs on their business cards


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a BSc and I'm also a RMN. I have never written BSc after my name not even in jest which now strikes me as a little sad that I have never done that.

I sign the RMN part umpteen times per day on clients notes. Though I'm now wondering if this counts as letters after your name?


----------



## FiFi (Jan 31, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> I have a BSc and I'm also a RMN. I have never written BSc after my name not even in jest which now strikes me as a little sad that I have never done that.
> 
> I sign the RMN part umpteen times per day on clients notes. Though I'm now wondering if this counts as letters after your name?




Same here. I use RGN, RM, HV, (or individually, depending on context) all the time.
You would have to pull my fingernails out before I EVER use BSc!


----------



## Geri (Jan 31, 2010)

In our company people's qualifications are put on our letters, e.g.my boss is John Smith Bsc (Hons) ACII ACILA

I don't have any though.


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 31, 2010)

Makes me laugh when I see people putting BA(hons) after their name considering everyone's got one these days!

Taking the piss when I was a lowly admin temp I wrote MA after my name tag on my computer


----------



## psycherelic (Jan 31, 2010)

If I had a PHd I'd so call myself Dr


----------



## zoooo (Jan 31, 2010)

If I don't use MA after my name now and again when I graduate, my mum will tell me off.


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 9, 2010)

mattie said:


> Some are important, especially relating to specific qualifications.
> 
> A lot of Certified Engineers would put their CEng status up, along with affiliations (MIMechE or FIMechE, for example), as a marker of sorts of their profession.  I think this is partly a response to the fact that any fucker can call themselves an engineer, only actual certified and registered engineers can use the aforementioned suffixes.
> 
> I don't blame them, a fuck of a lot of effort goes into getting it.  For the same reason I'd use my academic prefix in academic circles, and perhaps my engineering degree suffix in other circles.



^^^this, plus went through hell to get my PhD so I display it proudly on my business cards. I even still get people being surprised at seeing a woman being an engineer.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm an ordained minister (seriously)* so I think I could use Fr. in front of my name


*Internet minister.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ive got a BA(Hons) but have never ever written it


----------



## sim667 (Feb 9, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm an ordained minister (seriously)* so I think I could use Fr. in front of my name
> 
> 
> *Internet minister.



Universal life church?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2010)

aye


----------



## sim667 (Feb 9, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> aye



Always nice to meet another member of the faith


----------



## crustychick (Feb 9, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> I've got a BSc & MSc and work in a relevant field, but have never put them after my name. It's a bit wanky.



This. 

But I think it's fair play for engineers and other "professional" qualifications... also for people with Doctorates... I'd totally call myself Doctor crustychick if I'd slogged my guts out for 3 years plus getting there


----------



## Sadken (Feb 9, 2010)

Matt McSlouchy LLB (Hons) G.L.O.A.T (Uh-huh)


----------



## Bajie (Feb 9, 2010)

There was an interim procurment person at work a while ago who always put loads of letters after her name, the really sad thing was she included professional organisations she was a member of like CIPS and another that when googled seemed to relate to swimming pool cleaning 

She was trying to make herself look importent but people who do that just show themselves up as being tits.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 9, 2010)

sojourner said:


> No I don't.  There's nowt more cringe-inducing than seeing fucking BA Hons after someone's name on email or business card



^^^^ 
this.

I do sometimes see it, it looks ridiculous!


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Feb 9, 2010)

Roadkill said:


> I do.



Me too...the shame of it.

Cheers - Dr Louis MacNeice


----------



## belboid (Feb 9, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Universal life church?



me too,  & I've actually used it to marry someone!


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 9, 2010)

sim667 said:


> Ive got a BA(Hons) but have never ever written it


I'm not surprised, it's hardly anything to be proud of - anyone can spend 3 years doodling & staring out the window.


EastEnder BSc(Hons).


----------



## aqua (Feb 9, 2010)

wehave to have the highest qualification earned on our work business cards which is just a bit stupid tbh  my current cards don't have it

I don't use the letters I have - I will when I finish my phd though, for me it will be 6/7 years of hard work and I don't see why I shouldn't


----------



## ymu (Feb 9, 2010)

If I ever finish the PhD I'll use Dr. The only reason I want one is to avoid the Miss/Mrs/Ms crap.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 9, 2010)

I used to be able to put 'iirsm' after my name.

People just thought it was my surname or didn't know what it was at all (i.e. didn't realize that they were proffesional letters) and ask me what it meant.

I only used it on the end of work emails where i felt i needed to assert some sort of proffesional authority to convince them that despite the fact they thought they were big and clever I knew more about Health and Safety than their unqualified selves. 

I soon stopped bothering as even then people still thought they knew it all despite having never been trained.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 9, 2010)

ymu said:


> If I ever finish the PhD I'll use Dr. The only reason I want one is to avoid the Miss/Mrs/Ms crap.


But how else are people supposed to know whether you've found yourself a man or are still on the shelf?


----------



## innit (Feb 9, 2010)

EastEnder said:


> I'm not surprised, it's hardly anything to be proud of - anyone can spend 3 years doodling & staring out the window.
> 
> 
> EastEnder BSc(Hons).



My grandma used to address my dad's post to:  Innit's Dad BSc(Hons) Esq.

(bless her)

so now he puts all my letters on my birthday cards too:  Innit BSc(Hons) GDipLaw

god knows what the postman thinks


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't use them regularly, but business cards etc have the letters of my professional qualifications - I'm regulated by a professional body and thats a site more important for anyone to know than my degree or diplomas.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 9, 2010)

Shippy BSc SSc*




*bronze swimming certificate, silver swimming certificate


----------



## g force (Feb 9, 2010)

weltweit said:


> ^^^^
> this.
> 
> I do sometimes see it, it looks ridiculous!



Indeed BA Hons and BSc are so commonplace that putting them afer your name makes you look like a twat. Doubly so on a business card. Seen loads of people put CIM on their cards and email sigs too. Utterly pointless.

Professional qualifications, ie those requried to ply your trade, are acceptable.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 9, 2010)

innit said:


> My grandma used to address my dad's post to:  Innit's Dad BSc(Hons) Esq.
> 
> (bless her)
> 
> ...


Haven't bothered changing my title on bank cards and stuff yet because waiting till I get an address, so almost the only person routinely referring to me as dr at the moment is my mum when she forwards post. 

I think she's a bit proud. (((mum)))


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i could put Dip HE after my name, but if you know what it actually meant then you'd be even less impressed than BA Hons



I could have Dip HE MT 

Can you put BTEC ND after your name? That would be cool on a business card. Or how about a swimming certificate pass.


----------



## yardbird (Feb 9, 2010)

I wouldn't dream of using my letters.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 9, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Haven't bothered changing my title on bank cards and stuff yet because waiting till I get an address, so almost the only person routinely referring to me as dr at the moment is my mum when she forwards post.


But how is the postman supposed to know whether you've found yourself a man or are still on the shelf? 

He'll probably assume you're a bloke, I suppose...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 9, 2010)

EastEnder said:


> But how is the postman supposed to know whether you've found yourself a man or are still on the shelf?
> 
> He'll probably assume you're a bloke, I suppose...



Hardy har har har. Hardy har. Har har.

Har.


----------



## beeboo (Feb 10, 2010)

ymu said:


> If I ever finish the PhD I'll use Dr. The only reason I want one is to avoid the Miss/Mrs/Ms crap.




Exactly this - except I'm still years off even thinking about doing a PhD 

If I ever do it I won't answer to anything other than Dr Beeboo


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 10, 2010)

Maurice Picarda said:


> God no. Unless you're actually an academic working in the specific field of your phd, calling yourself "Dr" is hideously wanky. Boasting about an MA or Mphil is just sad.



I am quite looking forward to being Dr. [insert first name here]. If I make it that far, obv. I'd never go by Dr. Quoad. 

And tbh, the main point of being an academic doctor, is the lols derived from being called Dr. Quoad by scared undergraduates who think using your first name might be one of the more punishable varieties of sin.


----------



## Edie (Feb 10, 2010)

innit said:


> My grandma used to address my dad's post to:  Innit's Dad BSc(Hons) Esq.
> 
> (bless her)
> 
> ...


That's really cute. For some weird reason that annecdote has made my day.


----------



## prunus (Feb 10, 2010)

BA(hons) Oxon. MA MSc DIC

More letters potentially after than actually in my name 

Don't use them of course.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 10, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> And tbh, the main point of being an academic doctor, is the lols derived from being called Dr. Quoad by scared undergraduates who think using your first name might be one of the more punishable varieties of sin.


There's a potential big downside to not being a real doctor - you revel in impressing everyone with your Dr title, right up until that fateful day on the transatlantic flight when the distraught stewardess says to you "Dr. Quoad! Dr. Quoad! You must come quickly, both pilots are unconscious! if you can't revive them, we're all going to die!!" 

At which point you have to contritely explain "erm, well, I'd love to, thing is, you see, I'm not really a _proper_ doctor...."


----------



## live_jayeola (Feb 10, 2010)

Msc. (DIC) BSc. (Hons) TCP/IP FTP ssh vpn HTTP RPM emacs vim WTF


----------



## Edie (Feb 10, 2010)

EastEnder said:


> There's a potential big downside to not being a real doctor - you revel in impressing everyone with your Dr title, right up until that fateful day on the transatlantic flight when the distraught stewardess says to you "Dr. Quoad! Dr. Quoad! You must come quickly, both pilots are unconscious! if you can't revive them, we're all going to die!!"
> 
> At which point you have to contritely explain "erm, well, I'd love to, thing is, you see, I'm not really a _proper_ doctor...."


Quoads watched Holby City a few times. He could sort out a double pneumothorax with cardiac arrest no problem. Plus, them defibs actually talk to you now, doncha know. Piece of piss. I had first aid training last week.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 10, 2010)

Edie said:


> Quoads watched Holby City a few times. He could sort out a double pneumothorax with cardiac arrest no problem. Plus, them defibs actually talk to you now, doncha know. Piece of piss. I had first aid training last week.



christ almighty


----------



## red rose (Feb 10, 2010)

When I passed my course I put them after my name on Facebook for about a week, but in a deliberately tacky ironic sort of way only.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 11, 2010)

EastEnder said:


> There's a potential big downside to not being a real doctor - you revel in impressing everyone with your Dr title, right up until that fateful day on the transatlantic flight when the distraught stewardess says to you "Dr. Quoad! Dr. Quoad! You must come quickly, both pilots are unconscious! if you can't revive them, we're all going to die!!"
> 
> At which point you have to contritely explain "erm, well, I'd love to, thing is, you see, I'm not really a _proper_ doctor...."





Edie said:


> Quoads watched Holby City a few times. He could sort out a double pneumothorax with cardiac arrest no problem. Plus, them defibs actually talk to you now, doncha know. Piece of piss. I had first aid training last week.



_THAT_ kind of doctor is only living off an honorific title. For the most part, at least. The majority of _medical_ doctors get their wings by taking two _undergraduate_ degrees.

Donchaknow.

Fooie!

e2a: *ahem*




			
				wiki said:
			
		

> In the United Kingdom and many Commonwealth countries like India, those training for the medical profession complete either a 5-6 year course or an accelerated 4-year graduate entry course that leads to the degrees of Bachelor of Medicine, Bachelor of Surgery (MBBS, MBChB, or other similar abbreviation); the higher postgraduate degree of Doctor of Medicine (MD) is reserved for those who can prove a particular distinction on the field, usually through a body of published work or the submission of a dissertation.[10]


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 11, 2010)

I do sometimes put them in email signatures when applying for jobs.

Or once, to some no nothing twat who thought putting some low level certification after his name underpinned what he was incorrectly trying to tell me. 
I totally outlettered him and didn't receive any argumentative response. I should have put my swimming certifcates on there too.
Cheers,

BS, Confidence, Elementary, 1500 Metre Champion 1993.


----------



## izz (Feb 11, 2010)

ymu said:


> If I ever finish the PhD I'll use Dr. The only reason I want one is to avoid the Miss/Mrs/Ms crap.



I have to admire your optimism ymu but it won't work, people will still call you Mrs.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 11, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> _THAT_ kind of doctor is only living off an honorific title. For the most part, at least. The majority of _medical_ doctors get their wings by taking two _undergraduate_ degrees.
> 
> Donchaknow.
> 
> ...


I stand by my assertion, there are two kinds of "doctor". There's the useful sort, and then there's the sort who spend 5 years whinging about writing their "dissertation". If I'm ever involved in a messy RTA, I really don't want to know what useful contribution you've made to the field of cognitive bamboo weaving in eighth century Indonesia, thanks all the same.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 11, 2010)

I received an email yesterday from a guy with the following after his name...

'MCPD, MCTS, MCSD, MCSE, MCDBA
Chartered Information Systems Practitioner
CEng MSc BSc MBCS'

You bet I was fuckin impressed!


----------



## ymu (Feb 11, 2010)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Haven't bothered changing my title on bank cards and stuff yet because waiting till I get an address, so almost the only person routinely referring to me as dr at the moment is my mum when she forwards post.


Change it with your bank. Everyone I know with a doctorate says it makes an immense difference to the way they treat you. Crap, I know - but when you have a credit rating like mine, every little helps. 



izz said:


> I have to admire your optimism ymu but it won't work, people will still call you Mrs.


I don't care what people call me - we're not married but we might as well be and I have no problem being called Mrs Boy in error. I just hate being asked if it's Miss or Mrs on applications and the confusion when you insist that it's Ms. 



EastEnder said:


> At which point you have to contritely explain "erm, well, I'd love to, thing is, you see, I'm not really a _proper_ doctor...."


As said, it's an honorific for most medical doctors. Some surgeons are so superior that they revert to Mr/Ms when they get senior enough, just to emphasise how much more important they are than the hoi polloi. Or possibly because they also would be useless in an emergency.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 11, 2010)

innit said:


> My grandma used to address my dad's post to:  Innit's Dad BSc(Hons) Esq.
> 
> (bless her)
> 
> ...



That you're Innit esq, aka G Diplaw?


----------



## belboid (Feb 11, 2010)

mrs quoad said:


> _THAT_ kind of doctor is only living off an honorific title. For the most part, at least. The majority of _medical_ doctors get their wings by taking two _undergraduate_ degrees.
> 
> Donchaknow.
> 
> ...



[pedant]that's one undergraduate and one postgraduate degree.[/pedant]


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 11, 2010)

If a Dr, of the healing the sick variety, does a PhD, do they become "Dr Dr" ? Or Dr² ?


----------

